# Marshall's required



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Hi Guys and Gals

We now have all the forms for the Warners Shows and need marshalls to shepherd our members into there allotted pitches its not difficult and you get a free pass for being a marshall providing we get at least 10 vans booked with Motorhomefacts through Warners. You also get to go there a day earlier than anybody else.

Hymmi :- Jean & Dave are doing Peterborough

LadyJ894:- Jacquie & John are doing The Southern Show (Newbury)

RobMd:- Rob & Beryl are doing the Western show (Malvern)

Scottie:- George & Angie are doing the York Show

Aaronsdad:- Keith & Lynda are doing Lincoln Show



Could we please have a show of hands as soon as possible as the forms have to be in by 5th January 2006.

Thanks very much your rally co-ordinators LadyJ894 Hymmi & Mandy & Dave

Any questions please pm one of us

CAN SOMEBODY PLEASE STICKEY THIS TA


----------



## RobMD (May 9, 2005)

Hi! Jacquie & John,

We're OK for the Western show at Malvern in August.


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Thank you RobMd 

Rob & Beryl will be our marshall's at Malvern


Now who want's to do Lincoln and York?


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

Howdy M'am....Me 'n my ol' hoss is just to old to be Marshalls. I retired hurt after my run in with Wyatt Twerp and Willy the Skid. I'm kinda sorry 'bout that.


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

You always get one don't you :lol: nerver mind Pusser pehaps we can rope you in another time


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

LadyJ894 said:


> You always get one don't you :lol: nerver mind Pusser pehaps we can rope you in another time


I really, really don't think you would ever want me for a marshall except possibly if the AA, RAC and St. Johns Ambulance are on site. 

I noticed that you have been inundated with one offer already. Why is marshalling so popular and what do they have to do and how long do they have to do it. These are questions I am sure that on on the lips of our 8000 members.


----------



## scottie (May 11, 2005)

*rallies*

hi 
can you tell us novices just what is involved as a show marshall
thanks
scottie


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

*Rally marshal's*

Pusser dear it's not difficult you just have to arrive on the Wednesday stick a few pegs in the ground roughly about 20 foot apart, then relax till Thursday. Thursday when the vans start arriving as long as they are booked in with motorhomefacts you just shepherd them into a pitch and have a jolly good natter, thats unless half a dozen arrive at once then you have rush about like a blue wotsit fly for a bit, juggle them all in,then have a natter (While i'm doing this John puts the kettle on) tea all round :lol: .Same for Friday and Saturday. Have a bit of a chin wag on Saturday evening for thoes who are not going to the entertainment ( bring your own nibbles and booze). Stay till Monday lunchtime collect pegs and anything else that is lying around then off you toddle .Easy aint it.
St John's are usually somewhere about also breakdown can be arranged. So which one do you fancy doing then :lol:


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Hi Scottie George and Angie I have just this minuet posted the above for Pusser that is all that is involved really. Warners will send the marshals a list with all the vans booked for motohomefacts you just tick them of as they arrive and if there is any space let over and you know they are members on here but haven't booked but want to pitch with us then let them in (Not really allowed but what the heck)

P.S. Do you fancy York as you are up that way :lol:


----------



## scottie (May 11, 2005)

*marshall post*

hi 
we will do york show if thats ok

scottie & an99


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

*Rally marshalls*

Thank you Scottie George & Angie York is now covered


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

I just had a feeling that it was a complex operation LadyJ.. Well done the Scottie's for taking a leap into the unknown to help MHF members on their day(s) out. Please let me know how you get on.


----------



## 88785 (May 9, 2005)

Sorry LadyJ, would have loved to have helped, it's a bit hard to commit to anything like that as my shift patterns don't really allow it.

Chris


----------



## 95897 (Jul 30, 2005)

*Marshall*

Hi Lady J,

My wife and I can do the Mid Summer Show.

Keith and Lynda


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

*Marchal's required*

Hi Aaransdad Keith & Lynda thanks for the offer of marshalling at Lincoln, can I get back to you in a couple of days as we have already had an offer from Lesleylil I am just waiting conformation from her that she is definatley up for it. Would you be able to do the whole time there Wednesday to Monday?


----------



## 95897 (Jul 30, 2005)

*Marshalls*

Hi Jacquie & John,

We are available for the whole period.

Keith & Lynda


----------



## 96097 (Aug 22, 2005)

Hi Jac

And happy new year to you two.
Are you going to put these up as 'rallies' in the box. (Believe it or not, some of us do like to plan that far ahead!) :wink: 

Sharon


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

*Marshall's req*

Hi Sharon Happy New Year to you and Keith

Show rallies will be posted as rallies, as and when they are open for bookings at Warners. We shall get Shepton out of the road first, then the Peterborough Rally will be posted, probally the end of January.


----------



## 95897 (Jul 30, 2005)

Hi Jacquie and John,

My wife and I are available Wed to Mon.

Keith


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

*Marshals req*

Hi Aaronsdad Keith I have sent you a pm regarding Lincoln


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Thanks to Aaronsdad Keith & Lynda who will be our marshal's at Lincoln we now have all the Warners shows covered


----------

